# Places of interest in North Amercia



## Susanfree (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are a few places of interest in North America-


----------



## Vixiha (Sep 1, 2011)

white rabbit and I are headed back to New Orleans, this weekend, for The Big Easy Take Two. 

Last time we only made it out of our room briefly to periodically scavenge for food and drink in the club lounge. 

This time, we're staying an extra day because, we plan to leave the room long enough to fully explore the French Quarter. 

We'd like to drink sangria in the park at Jackson Square, and maybe tour the cemetery to visit the grave of the voodoo queen. We're looking forward to all sorts of live music, especially New Orleans Jazz, lots of great, spicy Cajun food, and Sunday brunch at Brennan's. 

Before last March, I hadn't been to New Orleans in nearly 20 years, and it was his first time so, he promised this time we WILL make it to Cafe Du Monde. 

I would definitely recommend it to anyone who hasn't been and appreciates a bit of debauchery; although, it's not necessarily a great place for kids.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJpQJWpVJds&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist


Thats a lovely little place and just down the road from Paradise, plenty of room for sexual related jokes on our road trip last year!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Sep 8, 2011)

1927 said:


> Thats a lovely little place and just down the road from Paradise, plenty of room for sexual related jokes on our road trip last year!



They sell a lot of postcards. I once sent one to this Italian girl at her workplace. Her English wasn't that good and proudly displayed it on the noticeboard


----------



## Vixiha (Sep 24, 2011)

Us in Nawlins


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2011)

WR is looking a little tense.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 24, 2011)

Vixiha said:


> View attachment 13593
> 
> Us in Nawlins


Definitely a look of the Big Easy


----------

